# Assisted Care for the Aged



## Hock Siew (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have validated my visa and am now looking for a job in preparation to move to Australia.

I was thinking that at some stage, I would like to bring my aged mother over for extended visits during the summer months. I was wondering whether anyone can tell me how much it costs to put someone up in accommodation with assisted care. I am sure it will vary based on the size of the accommodation and the level of care. I am only looking at a very modest sized accommodation and with a moderate level of care. Furthermore, we may only need it during the week-days and not during the week-ends. Can anyone tell me more about this?

Thanks and Regards,
Hock Siew


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hock Siew said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have validated my visa and am now looking for a job in preparation to move to Australia.
> 
> ...


I'm not too sure whether there are too many organisations that provide for shorter term aged care and you might be better if you have your own accommodation to see if you can just organise people to check in on her a couple of times a day or whatever.


----------

